# DP311



## mikew15 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hope someone out there can help me with a 311,it all started sunday when i got a urge to watch nascr race at pocono.I had some old dish equeipment thats been lying aroud for at least 4 years and the 311 was the only one not on the obsolete list so i decided to call DN to set up a onetime one mont deal.after a few hours of messing around with the dish and switches i finally got my signal good enough to watch.i turned on the receiver and got all the info i needed to give the rep such as soo and receiver numbers.sooo,now i call and gave them the info and everthing was ready to go.i turned on the receiver and only had 3 channels i think,but anyways i reset a few times and finially remembered i need to turn off the unit because it might need an update.....and it did...after the first one i had 100 or 101 caint remember exact channels but still only about 3 or 4,so i gave up and turned it off again and noticed it took another update.so i go back and got my paper with all the info i wrote down and noticed the software updated to 481,previouse was 480 i think.but anyways now when i turn it on it asks for an acess card.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

If the "S00" number you mention is not "S19" or higher you've got an obsolete smartcard and it needs replacing.


----------



## mikew15 (Aug 6, 2013)

there was no external card at the beginning,i was under the impression the card was internal


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mikew15 said:


> there was no external card at the beginning,i was under the impression the card was internal


The built-in "card" cannot be updated/upgraded so it must be replaced with a newer conventional card.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

call CSR and ask for new card, perhaps they will waive charges for it if you are good customer


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> call CSR and ask for new card, perhaps they will waive charges for it if you are good customer


The TS is probably not on the A-list after a four year hiatus.


----------

